# New Orchids to my Collection



## Cat (Apr 20, 2015)

I stopped by today in London to meet John M to pick up 2 orchids.....I walked out with 5. Don't ask me what happened! Thank you very much John for the new orchids. They are wonderful and very healthy!

Orchids I got:
- Paph. Rothschildianum, on the left.
- Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer (sanderianum 'Flamingo Dance' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'), In the back (In bud).
- Phrag. Cardinale 'Kilworth' AM/AOS, on the right (In bud).
- Phrag. Besseae, at the front (In bud).
- cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens, hiding for now. 




I also got a present in the mail from orchideya. Thank you very much for the new seedlings! Got some sanderianum, Paul Parks, and Harold Koopowitz.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2015)

Addicted!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Excellent....you're gonna need a bigger kitchen table!


----------



## Cat (Apr 20, 2015)

That was the best place I have atm to take the picture. I have 2 kitchens in this house. The kitchen in the picture we don't really use. I have a full sun room for my orchids getting finished for them and a green house that we will be getting soon. Working on making some selves also to put in the sun room.


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2015)

nice!


----------



## John M (Apr 20, 2015)

It was a real pleasure to meet you and your Mom, Cat. Thanks for stopping by the meeting and for making the extra purchases. You've got some nice looking seedlings there too. You're well on your way to building a really great, quality collection. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Cat (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks John. If I had stayed longer I would have walked out with more. I still have that one paph you had in bloom at your table in my mind and some other Phrags......I'm gonna regret not taking it home with me.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cat said:


> That was the best place I have atm to take the picture. I have 2 kitchens in this house. The kitchen in the picture we don't really use. I have a full sun room for my orchids getting finished for them and a green house that we will be getting soon. Working on making some selves also to put in the sun room.



Sweet. A greenhouse in your future...that is exciting. I hope you can post some pics of it when you're up and running.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratulations Cat! You'll never go wrong buying from John M. He's a fabulous grower and a very fine man. You
bought some very, very nice plants. I do so wish I could
buy his orchids.


----------



## rbedard (Apr 21, 2015)

Can see why you came home with 5; very nice choices.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2015)

That Chi Hua Dancer looks fabulous. Please post a photo when it opens.


----------

